# User Support > Forum Software Support >  iPhone pictures uploading rotated 90 dgrees?

## Gene Summers

I'm uploading pictures to my Albums but they are 90 degrees rotated. Is there a setting I need to change on this Forum or iPhone?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I'm uploading pictures to my Albums but they are 90 degrees rotated. Is there a setting I need to change on this Forum or iPhone?


In 2013 I wrote a blog about why this happens. To be honest, it's more information than most want to read, me included. EXIF, Exchangeable Image File Format is not light, enjoyable reading. The reasons this occurs are still the same.

I've noticed of late that some phones have received software updates and gotten a lot better at embedding the proper instructions on how to display. The reason I speculate this is because on the Classifieds about 1/3 of the images used to rotate incorrectly. Now, maybe 1 in 20, probably less. I didn't change anything that made that happen. Dan tweaked some EXIF instructions during upload some time ago but that was probably 2-3 of years. The issue is there are certain pieces of software like Photoshop that knows how to embed those instructions correctly into the image. But many phones do not handle this correctly. I'd say the best start is to upgrade your iPhone to the latest software update and that might fix it, but it's not a guarantee. I looked at your album and it appears your phone likes the photos with the phone in Portrait mode (upright, vs. turned sideways which is Landscape mode). You could test that theory pretty easily and find out what works best. Perhaps we have an EXIF maven somewhere on the Forum that reads this and would like to flex their technical muscles and explain better, but that's as good as I can do. Sorry took so long, I missed this one.

----------

